# Sturgeon catching



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

Went to Idaho last week with some BFTers (Kent and Randy) and fished for 2 1/2 days. Fishing was fairly steady, but it was windy almost the entire trip. At the bottom is our fish catching ledger which outlines the angler, time, size and secret location for each fish.Largest of the trip was 86 inches and I did have a double which was a first for me.

Here is a link to some of the video that was taken during the trip:
http://s392.photobucket.com/albums/pp8/ ... ly%202010/

[attachment=7:2b0req96]A Kent 62-2.jpg[/attachment:2b0req96]

[attachment=6:2b0req96]A Kory 75-2.jpg[/attachment:2b0req96]

[attachment=5:2b0req96]A Kory 75-4.jpg[/attachment:2b0req96]

[attachment=4:2b0req96]A Kory 75-5.jpg[/attachment:2b0req96]

[attachment=3:2b0req96]A Kory 75-6.jpg[/attachment:2b0req96]

[attachment=2:2b0req96]A Kory 86-1.jpg[/attachment:2b0req96]

[attachment=1:2b0req96]A Kory 86-3.jpg[/attachment:2b0req96]

[attachment=0:2b0req96]A-Kent 62-1.jpg[/attachment:2b0req96]

Thursday
#1 10:40 a.m. Kent 39" Hole #1
#2 10:55 a.m. Kory 39" Hole #1
#3 11:00 a.m. Kory 86" Hole #1
#4 11:35 a.m. Kory 38" Hole #1
#5 6:00 p.m. Kent 60" Hole #2
#6 6:45 p.m. Kent 69" Hole #2
#7 8:20 p.m. Kent 62" Hole #2
Friday
#8 11:50 a.m. Randy 41" Hole #2
#9 2:00 p.m. Kory 45" Hole #1
#10 2:00 p.m. Kory 75" Hole #1 (yes, a double!)
#11 3:05 p.m. Randy 36" Hole #1
#12 5:08 p.m. Randy 43" Hole #1
#13 5:15 p.m. Randy 69" Hole #1
Saturday
#14 6:20 a.m. Kent 37" Hole #1
#15 6:30 a.m. Randy 42" Hole #1
#16 7:10 a.m. Kory 40" Hole #1
#17 7:40 a.m. Randy 72" Hole #1
#18 12:00 Kory 72" Hole #1


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, great trip. Looks like your first hole treated you nicely. I can't even imagine fighting a beast like that.


SHARK!!!


----------

